# US Stowa dealers?



## armoredsaint

I am new to the Stowa name and so far I only see that the on-line store sells them, but the wait is a few months.


----------



## Renisin

So, is there a question in there or are you just making an observation?

Ren


----------



## coelacanth

I think the question is in the title.


----------



## armoredsaint

coelacanth said:


> I think the question is in the title.


:-!

Anyone?


----------



## enkidu

On the FAQ on the online store I see this

*Can I buy a STOWA watch in the city I live in?*

No, we took the decision to sell our watches directly to the end-consumer through the internet.
This decision enables us to keep our sales costs very low - which is also a very big price advantage for our customers.

Sole exception are the warehouses of Manufactum, Germany, which have quite a few of our watches in their range. Watches like our "Partitio" and different models are available in Manufactum stores like: Berlin, Düsseldorf, Frankfurt, Hamburg, Cologne, Munich, Stuttgart and Waltrop.


----------



## StufflerMike

> US Stowa dealers?


Answer in a nutshell: None.

You are not the first asking. Reading the FAQ on their web site would help, a search here on the Official Jörg Schauer & Stowa Forum would have been of some help to you as well.


----------



## Txemizo

In my opinion, the answer to the original post's question is one of the reasons Stowa keeps its place as a special watch. This is just an observation ;-)


----------



## The Professor

Txemizo said:


> In my opinion, the answer to the original post's question is one of the reasons Stowa keeps its place as a special watch. This is just an observation ;-)


And one of the reasons they are good value, if they were sold via distributor/dealer network they would be at least 3 times the price, more if they had omega like sponsorship.


----------



## Cursor

You can always buy one used. The only time I've seen them use a US dealer is for LE's. I bought my MOLE2 through Watchbuys, but I still had to pre-order and wait. Just put in your order and forget about it. You'll get a nice surprise in some months!


----------



## canard

I also like the way that with Stowa we skip the dealer/distributer network. Brick and mortar stores need to stay in business, but knowing the AD markup on some watches can be a little galling. For me, being able to deal directly with the company that actually makes the watch more than compensates for the wait times.


----------



## Renisin

Canard,

Amen brother!


----------

